# My New Elk Hunting Camp



## buckykm1

Some of you may have seen that I sold my Wall Tents after this years trip out-west, Father time is trying to sneak up on me, so I decided that if I want to keep on Elk hunting for another 6 or 8 years it is time to make a change, I loved the Wall Tent, but it took about 5 1/2 hours to do the full setup, and that long to take it back down.
This is a 27' wedge nose Cargo Trailer, I need to insulate it yet, but it looks like every thing will fit just as I planned it, the drawing is a rough idea of how I am going to set it up. and there will be a 10' x 12' Awning out the side.
This is going to be my project for the next few months getting it all setup.
I figure going this way, it should cut my setup and take down time to about a hour. 



























I can't wait for the 2016 Elk hunt.
Kevin


----------



## kroppe

Looks great!


----------



## The Doob

Looks like it will be a great set up with the added bonus that you won't have to unpack it as you can store all your hunting stuff right in the secure trailer


----------



## chuckinduck

Very cool


----------



## Liver and Onions

You will have exactly what you want this way, but there are a whole lot of used campers available right now for a lot less money than what you will have in your custom elk camper.
Those Cargo Trailers are a great garage on wheels. 

L & O


----------



## buckykm1

Liver and Onions said:


> You will have exactly what you want this way, but there are a whole lot of used campers available right now for a lot less money than what you will have in your custom elk camper.
> Those Cargo Trailers are a great garage on wheels.
> 
> L & O



Yep, that is true for sure. but I went with the Cargo Trailer for several reasons.
1- the Wedge nose will help on gas mileage. it is about 3,500 mile round trip.
2- it is all Aluminum so the weight is only about 2,700 pounds, 
With a RV type, I would of had go to a toyhauler so I could still bring my ATV, and the Chest Freezer to bring Elk home in. and a unit like that is 6,500 + pounds.
3- Cargo Trailers seem to told there value better than a RV.
My old Cargo Trailer I used for 9 years, and sold it for $400.00 less then what I paid for it.

it will definitely be nice to just pull in and have everything set up in about a hour. 

Kevin


----------



## stockrex

OP,
one word, PURRRRRRRRRRRFECT!
good decision, you will enjoy it and be comfy in it.
just watch the rear departure angles, if needed you can raise those axles.
what brand is it?
This summer I met a fam of 4, they the dad bought an old wedge nose cargo trailer and converted it.

Don't forget to post updates later and longterm followups ;-)


----------



## buckykm1

stockrex said:


> OP,
> one word, PURRRRRRRRRRRFECT!
> good decision, you will enjoy it and be comfy in it.
> just watch the rear departure angles, if needed you can raise those axles.
> what brand is it?
> This summer I met a fam of 4, they the dad bought an old wedge nose cargo trailer and converted it.
> 
> Don't forget to post updates later and longterm followups ;-)



It is a R&R brand, they are made in Three Rivers , Michigan
They make different types of utility Trailers too, everything they make is all Aluminum.

I will post more pictures when I get it all setup, but it will probably be close to Spring.

Kevin


----------



## 2manyfish

What is your plan to heat it safely? Great set up.


----------



## buckykm1

2manyfish said:


> What is your plan to heat it safely? Great set up.



The Trailer has 2 vents that are always open, 1 in the front up high, and 1 in the back low. my shower will have a open drain, so I will get air from that too, plus it has a sky light with vent if I need to use it ?
I used a Big Buddy Heater in my Tent the last couple of years, and that is what I plan on using in the Trailer too.
and I always run a fan to help circulate the air.
I just bought a new Carbon-monoxide tester just to be on the Safe side too.

Kevin


----------



## Wall-llard Willie

my cousin went the same route about 10 years ago for his Porcipine mountain Deer Hunting. They'd been tenting it since I was kid up there. his trailer is much smaller than yours but is ideal for him, a buddy and the atv. His beds are on hinges to fold up flat against the walls to conserve space while traveling with all his gear inside.


----------



## buckykm1

Wall-llard Willie said:


> my cousin went the same route about 10 years ago for his Porcipine mountain Deer Hunting. They'd been tenting it since I was kid up there. his trailer is much smaller than yours but is ideal for him, a buddy and the atv. His beds are on hinges to fold up flat against the walls to conserve space while traveling with all his gear inside.



I thought about making fold up cots too, and I still may, but for now, I have the 2 cots from Cabela's so I will just use them, and fold them up while traveling.
I am sure that I will be tweaking things for a while.

Kevin


----------



## rdm429

buckykm1 said:


> The Trailer has 2 vents that are always open, 1 in the front up high, and 1 in the back low. my shower will have a open drain, so I will get air from that too, plus it has a sky light with vent if I need to use it ?
> I used a Big Buddy Heater in my Tent the last couple of years, and that is what I plan on using in the Trailer too.
> and I always run a fan to help circulate the air.
> I just bought a new Carbon-monoxide tester just to be on the Safe side too.
> 
> Kevin


Weve camped at 7000 feet while hunting in colorado, have had issues with buddy heater type heaters and carbon monoxide detectors going off constantly, buddy heater instructions warn against using them at altitude, I personaly would put in a forced air rv furnace that vents to outside, we have used those in the 5th wheel we have taken and not had any problems. Looks like you have a good idea there, good luck..


----------



## buckykm1

rdm429 said:


> Weve camped at 7000 feet while hunting in colorado, have had issues with buddy heater type heaters and carbon monoxide detectors going off constantly, buddy heater instructions warn against using them at altitude, I personaly would put in a forced air rv furnace that vents to outside, we have used those in the 5th wheel we have taken and not had any problems. Looks like you have a good idea there, good luck..



I have used the Buddy heaters in my Tents up to 8000' in Colorado, with no problems.
my Camp site in Montana is at 6,500', I have no idea if being in a Trailer will make a difference ?.
I guess time will tell.
But I may look at some RV heaters, just to see if I could make 1 work or fit ?.
I am sure that it will take a year or 2 to get the bugs worked out.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

This looks like just the ticket Kevin, can't wait to see how the shower works out for you, I discovered, after the fact, that the truck stop in town that we frequent a time or two on our hunts in Idaho, has showers to rent.


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> This looks like just the ticket Kevin, can't wait to see how the shower works out for you, I discovered, after the fact, that the truck stop in town that we frequent a time or two on our hunts in Idaho, has showers to rent.



I have used the same Shower setup in my Tent for over 10 years, it works Great, the only difference with the Trailer I am building a base for the water to go into, and then putting a drain thru the floor for it to go onto the ground.
it should work fine ?.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> I have used the same Shower setup in my Tent for over 10 years, it works Great, the only difference with the Trailer I am building a base for the water to go into, and then putting a drain thru the floor for it to go onto the ground.
> it should work fine ?.
> 
> Kevin



Kevin, I think you can buy a plastic shower base. I know that I use to sell to a builder that would install them in all of his first and second story laundry rooms for the washing machine to set in incase of leaks. May be a cheap and simple solution. Just a thought.
I have this one that I put in at my work place. Very inexpensive and works great!


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> Kevin, I think you can buy a plastic shower base. I know that I use to sell to a builder that would install them in all of his first and second story laundry rooms for the washing machine to set in incase of leaks. May be a cheap and simple solution. Just a thought.
> I have this one that I put in at my work place. Very inexpensive and works great!



Thanks, I actually looked at some shower bases, but They were about a $140.00, I can make 1 for maybe $20.00
I am not sure what type of base you mean ?.
And I am going to install a inspection plate in the floor with a removable lid like what would be in a boat, and router it so it is flush with the floor where the Shower drain will be. 

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> Thanks, I actually looked at some shower bases, but They were about a $140.00, I can make 1 for maybe $20.00
> I am not sure what type of base you mean ?.
> And I am going to install a inspection plate in the floor with a removable lid like what would be in a boat, and router it so it is flush with the floor where the Shower drain will be.
> 
> Kevin


Guess it would help to post a link! LOL

http://www.mustee.com/product-lines/shower-stalls/68.html


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> Guess it would help to post a link! LOL
> 
> http://www.mustee.com/product-lines/shower-stalls/68.html


Thanks I will check them out, I see Manard's & Lowes both carry them.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> I decided that I should get the bathroom area setup before I did the Carpet, everything is fitting just like I planned, but there isn't much extra room. lol
> View attachment 205001
> View attachment 205002
> View attachment 205003
> 
> 
> It is coming along slowly.
> 
> Kevin


Don't forget a magazine rack!


----------



## buckykm1

lol, give me a chance, I am not done yet. lol

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1

I think that I have got everything done that I can until Spring.
I still need to get the underneath of the floor insulated, and finish the Awning up, but for the most part, I think it is about ready.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> I think that I have got everything done that I can until Spring.
> I still need to get the underneath of the floor insulated, and finish the Awning up, but for the most part, I think it is about ready.
> 
> Kevin
> View attachment 206408
> View attachment 206409


Very nice Kevin! 
I have a buddy that has a similar set up he takes to CO, not as elaborate, but same concept. He has a set of bunk bed cots to maximize the available space.


----------



## kbb3358

Areputting in an on demand hot water heater? We have on at our elk camp and they work great.


----------



## buckykm1

kbb3358 said:


> Areputting in an on demand hot water heater? We have on at our elk camp and they work great.


No I am not, I have looked at them, but it is hard to justify the money for the few times it would get used, I just heat the water in a 3 gallon pan & mix it with the other 3 gallons in the shower water tank & it works out good.

QDMAMAN
If I ever went with more than 1 person again, I would have to look into bunk beds. because where I hunt, it is considered a Grizzly area, so I can't leave any coolers or food of any kind outside.

Kevin

on a side note, I believe that I will be looking for a hunting partner for my 2017 Elk hunt to Montana.
realistically it will need to be someone halfway close to the Kalamazoo area, so we can meet on a somewhat regular basis to get to know each other.
I made the mistake of going with someone I didn't know a couple of years ago, and I will never go thru that night mare again.


----------



## kbb3358

For years we did the same thing. Heating water in pot then pumping to shower. On demand is sweet. Use allot less propane and water.


----------



## The Doob

That is a sweet set up!!!! Good luck this fall and on your partner search ( I recall that last episode, not pretty at all )


----------



## Huntmaster143

Looks good!


----------



## Chuck

Zodi Camp showers work great and some times you can find used ones on ebay for less.

http://www.amazon.com/ZODI-Outback-Gear-Travel-Shower/dp/B000X4IAMS


----------



## buckykm1

I have looked at the Zodi, and they look like a nice unit, but I just can't justify the extra money for one. the way mine is set up I heat the water while we eat breakfast, and it works out just fine.

Kevin


----------



## Forest Meister

buckykm1 said:


> I have looked at the Zodi, and they look like a nice unit, but I just can't justify the extra money for one................
> Kevin


It's only money AND it is for hunting. What higher purpose is there for spending money?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Forest Meister said:


> It's only money AND it is for hunting. What higher purpose is there for spending money?


You read my mind. Scary...


----------



## buckykm1

one more addition to the Elk Camp Trailer, I decided with the ceiling only being 6'6", that a Range Hood with a
exhaust fan & light might be a good idea. over my 3 burner Stove.








Kevin


----------



## kbb3358

Good idea. Keep the cooking smells down.


----------



## Forest Meister

Slowly it creeps...inch by inch... in almost imperceptible increments.......and one morning your wake up and there it is, The Backwoods Hilton! FM


----------



## buckykm1

Forest Meister said:


> Slowly it creeps...inch by inch... in almost imperceptible increments.......and one morning your wake up and there it is, The Backwoods Hilton! FM



FM, I don't know if it will make Hilton Statis, But it will definitely be a Holiday Inn. lol

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

I'm thinking a class A motor coach would have been cheaper! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> I'm thinking a class A motor coach would have been cheaper! :lol::lol::lol:




Maybe, but I couldn't get my ATV or my Chest freezer to bring Elk home in a Motor Home. lol

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> Maybe, but I couldn't get my ATV or my Chest freezer to bring Elk home in a Motor Home. lol
> 
> Kevin


Ummm, you have a trailer! :lol:


----------



## buckykm1

GrizzlyHunter said:


> So you put tire chains on your trailer? I've never heard of that before. Is that supposed to help minimize sliding sideways? I guess it would help when braking assuming it has trailer brakes.


Yep, the one section of the road on the Mountain ices up really bad sometimes depend on the snow we get, it isn't unusual to have chains on the Truck because of the ice, the Trailer has brakes and the chains just help keep it from jackknifing when coming back down off the mountain, it is pretty steep, so it is better to be safe that sorry,
in 2012 a guy jackknifed his rig coming down off the mountain, with no chains, messed his Truck and Trailer up pretty bad, we sat there for about 2 hours waiting for him to get out of the way, and I ended up getting rear ended by another Truck coming down that didn't put chains on.

Kevin


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

buckykm1 said:


> Yep, the one section of the road on the Mountain ices up really bad sometimes depend on the snow we get, it isn't unusual to have chains on the Truck because of the ice, the Trailer has brakes and the chains just help keep it from jackknifing when coming back down off the mountain, it is pretty steep, so it is better to be safe that sorry,
> in 2012 a guy jackknifed his rig coming down off the mountain, with no chains, messed his Truck and Trailer up pretty bad, we sat there for about 2 hours waiting for him to get out of the way, and I ended up getting rear ended by another Truck coming down that didn't put chains on.
> 
> Kevin


Based on that...chains are pretty darn cheap! Thanx for the explanation.


----------



## kbb3358

I would never had thought about putting chains on trailer either. But makes sense.


----------



## buckykm1

kbb3358 said:


> I would never had thought about putting chains on trailer either. But makes sense.


I learned that back in 1986 on a Colorado trip. some guys were camped about a 1/4 mile from us, they had about a 12' RV, and we got some wet slushy snow when they tried to leave they got just past our camp and there Trailer slid sideways and almost went off the side of the Mountain, 4 of us pushed it back up.
that made a believer out of me to always be prepared, I never go out west without chains for my Truck & Trailer.

Kevin


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

buckykm1 said:


> I learned that back in 1986 on a Colorado trip. some guys were camped about a 1/4 mile from us, they had about a 12' RV, and we got some wet slushy snow when they tried to leave they got just past our camp and there Trailer slid sideways and almost went off the side of the Mountain, 4 of us pushed it back up.
> that made a believer out of me to always be prepared, I never go out west without chains for my Truck & Trailer.
> 
> Kevin


"Back in 1986" ... I don't think I was even born yet!  LOL.


----------



## buckykm1

GrizzlyHunter said:


> "Back in 1986" ... I don't think I was even born yet!  LOL.


Well see us old Farts can teach you younger guys a few things yet. lol

Kevin


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

buckykm1 said:


> Well see us old Farts can teach you younger guys a few things yet. lol
> 
> Kevin


I was joking...I'm no spring chicken myself. Born in the 50's.


----------



## QDMAMAN

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I was joking...I'm no spring chicken myself. Born in the 50's.


50's?!?!?! I wasn't even born yet!


----------



## kbb3358

QDMAMAN said:


> 50's?!?!?! I wasn't even born yet!


What you were born in early 60's? You are not that much younger then me.


----------



## buckykm1

My Wife said that I have my Elk Camp trailer set up so nice that she would even go camping in it, which really surprised me, her idea of camping is usually Holiday Inn, so I picked up a queen size air bed & a Air Conditioner so we can use it this summer.
I also got the pluming finished up for the Shower. and set the Awning up to make sure it would work like I figured, I just need to get the underneath of the floor insulated yet.

Kevin


----------



## kbb3358

Looking good. Not going to show this post to my wife or I will be losing my ice fishing trailer to her new camper.


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> My Wife said that I have my Elk Camp trailer set up so nice that she would even go camping in it, which really surprised me, her idea of camping is usually Holiday Inn, so I picked up a queen size air bed & a Air Conditioner so we can use it this summer.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> View attachment 211583


IF THE TRAILER'S ROCKIN.........


----------



## brushbuster

buckykm1 said:


> My Wife said that I have my Elk Camp trailer set up so nice that she would even go camping in it, which really surprised me, her idea of camping is usually Holiday Inn, so I picked up a queen size air bed & a Air Conditioner so we can use it this summer.
> I also got the pluming finished up for the Shower. and set the Awning up to make sure it would work like I figured, I just need to get the underneath of the floor insulated yet.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> View attachment 211579
> View attachment 211580
> View attachment 211581
> View attachment 211582
> View attachment 211583





buckykm1 said:


> My Wife said that I have my Elk Camp trailer set up so nice that she would even go camping in it, which really surprised me, her idea of camping is usually Holiday Inn, so I picked up a queen size air bed & a Air Conditioner so we can use it this summer.
> I also got the pluming finished up for the Shower. and set the Awning up to make sure it would work like I figured, I just need to get the underneath of the floor insulated yet.
> 
> Kevin
> 
> View attachment 211579
> View attachment 211580
> View attachment 211581
> View attachment 211582
> View attachment 211583


OOOHoooh, looks like a love nest


----------



## buckykm1

I took the Elk Camp Trailer for a run down 131 Saturday to see how it felt running close to 80 mph, I have always ran Sway Controls on my old trailer, and I could be in 40+ mph winds and it wouldn't even wiggle.
this trailer had just a slight wobble when I got over 70 mph, not bad, just enough to where it didn't feel comfortable, when I put my 10 ply tires on for the trip that might of solved the problem, but I decided that I didn't want to take that chance. so I stopped at the Factory yesterday and talk to the fab guy and explained what I needed made, he said no problem, so I took the trailer in this morning, and in less than a hour I had the bracket made & welded on I needed to hook up 1 of my Sway Controls, then I took it home put the Sway control on, and took it for a test run, problem solved 80 mph and no wobbles, not even when I passed a Semi.

Kevin


----------



## slowpoke

Looks good. Might want to see if you can patent that.


----------



## buckykm1

Well I finally got it finished up today, the last thing I had to do was insulate the underneath of the floor and it is done now.
and ready to go to Montana.

Kevin


----------



## 2manyfish

what did you use for the air conditioner?


----------



## buckykm1

2manyfish said:


> what did you use for the air conditioner?


The Brand is Soleus Air, I bought it at Menards.
it is a portable unit, I have seen them in several of my Customers houses.
I got a 8,000 BTU, probably should have got the 10,000.
with my trailer being black, it struggles to keep it cool, if it is out in direct sun during the heat of the day, but it helps,
once it gets into afternoon or evening to where it isn't in direct Sun, it will cool it to whatever temp I want it too.

Kevin


----------



## The Doob

I'm out in Bozeman, MT as we speak (visiting my son who just bought a house here). That air conditioner will come in handy if it gets into the nineties like it was yesterday.

I think you indicated that you hunt in this general area. If so and you ever get into a pickle and need some help out this way, feel free to contact me as I am sure my boy would be glad to give you a hand.


----------



## buckykm1

The Doob said:


> I'm out in Bozeman, MT as we speak (visiting my son who just bought a house here). That air conditioner will come in handy if it gets into the nineties like it was yesterday.
> 
> I think you indicated that you hunt in this general area. If so and you ever get into a pickle and need some help out this way, feel free to contact me as I am sure my boy would be glad to give you a hand.


Thanks Doob
and yes I do hunt close to Bozeman, just over by Ennis, I really appreciate the offer.
maybe with your Son there, that will give you a excuse to come out Elk hunting more often. lol
That air unit won't get used much except if my Wife and I use it during the summer like we will be over the 4th weekend.

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> The awning will be a nice addition, unless of course, the mountain winds raise hell with it.
> I'm suffering the ill effects of coming off a contact high this morning. This old office chair just doesn't have the appeal of a steep, rocky, slope to sit on.
> We hunted in a snow squall on Friday morning as temps in the high country were diving. New snow caps were popping up across the west all over the place.



The spot that I camp is up at the backend of a draw, Wind usually isn't a issue. it is just 16' manual one, but the price was right so I couldn't pass it up.

I think that I know how you feel, I am always pretty whipped when I get back from a western hunt too.
I heard from a couple of my friends out there that they were getting some snow.
glad you had a good and safe trip.

Kevin


----------



## slowpoke

buckykm1 said:


> The spot that I camp is up at the backend of a draw, Wind usually isn't a issue. it is just 16' manual one, but the price was right so I couldn't pass it up.
> 
> I think that I know how you feel, I am always pretty whipped when I get back from a western hunt too.
> I heard from a couple of my friends out there that they were getting some snow.
> glad you had a good and safe trip.
> 
> Kevin


Just a heads up. Kevin, one day while we were there the wind did get blowing pretty good, enough to damage your awning maybe. I know you will keep an eye on it for high wind and snow. My friend had his on a 5th wheel trailer get damage in a high wind and it was protected with lots of trees in a campground he though.


----------



## buckykm1

The wind let up so I could set it up today, they didn't feel that there was enough room to be able to mount it forward over my door, so I just put together a frame for over the door, I did shorten the legs on the piece I made too after I took it down so the two almost line up now.

Kevin

View attachment 227851
View attachment 227852
View attachment 227853


----------



## QDMAMAN

Looks serviceable!


----------



## buckykm1

I'm making a couple of more changes to the Elk Camp Trailer, actually I use in the summertime too, to spend the weekend at some of the big Dirt Track Races.
I am adding a permanent mount holding tank for the Shower.
and 2 Kitchen Cabinets & and 8' more shelving for storage area.
I will have the cabinets & shelving up by the end of the week.
the holding tank will have to wait for warmer weather, so I can work under the Trailer.

Kevin


----------



## buckykm1

The Kitchen Cabinets & shelves are up, I should have plenty of storage space now.
Kevin


----------



## slowpoke

LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> The Kitchen Cabinets & shelves are up, I should have plenty of storage space now.
> Kevin
> 
> View attachment 241190
> View attachment 241191
> View attachment 241192
> View attachment 241193



You have to be close to exceeding the weight limit on those axles!


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> You have to be close to exceeding the weight limit on those axles!



Not even close, the trailer is all Aluminum, so it's weight is only 28 or 2,900 lbs. I don't remember which.
everything that I have added might be another 300 lbs.
I figure when I am fully loaded and heading West, I am about 4,500 lbs. and my GVW is 7,000.

Kevin


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> Not even close, the trailer is all Aluminum, so it's weight is only 28 or 2,900 lbs. I don't remember which.
> everything that I have added might be another 300 lbs.
> I figure when I am fully loaded and heading West, I am about 4,500 lbs. and my GVW is 7,000.
> 
> Kevin



Well then! How about adding that hot tub!


----------



## buckykm1

QDMAMAN said:


> Well then! How about adding that hot tub!


lol, if you want more that a hot shower, you can always try the creek 50 yards behind camp. lol


----------



## QDMAMAN

buckykm1 said:


> lol, if you want more that a hot shower, you can always try the creek 50 yards behind camp. lol



Been there, done that! One word......SHRINKAGE!


----------



## slowpoke

Looks great.


----------

